# Travel update



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

n light of the ongoing demonstrations, we continue to advise against all but essential travel to Cairo (all four governorates of Cairo, Giza, Helwan and 6 October), Alexandria, Luxor and Suez. We recommend that British nationals without a pressing need to be in Cairo, Alexandria or Suez leave by commercial means, where it is safe to do so. This does not affect transits through Cairo airport for onward travel to other international destinations, although there is disruption to flight schedules. However, you should check with your airline before travelling. Essential transit by road between the port and airport in Luxor can take place during daylight hours. If you are in other areas of Egypt where there have been disturbances, we recommend you follow the advice below and stay indoors wherever possible.


----------

